# Any motorcycle buffs in here? need to sync my carbs



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm a motorcycle guy as you may tell by my user name. However, my bikes are singles so no experience with syncing carbs.

I suggest looking for a motorcycle specific forum, there may even be one for your specific make of bike. I know as a Dirt guy, there is no better resource than Thumpertalk. 

Good luck.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

I just saw a post in a honda nighthawk forum today. The nighthawk has a 4c engine soo carb syncing is even more complicated I guess. I have never done it, nor do I ever intend to do it myself. Some things I will leave to the pros.

See the conversation here
http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/honda_nighthawk/message/80958

good luck


----------



## Suzuki91vx800 (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks. I have the suzuki shop manual and it is worthless ovcourse it was made for trained techs,the specific forums are helpful but I just cant get it I need somebody to "draw me a picture" the night hawk is different as they I think just have screws to balance and I have a cable but i will take a look at the link you provided..thanks. to make it more complicated I had to chance the carbs so all the cables had to come off of the bike so I need to start from there for install and balance instructions..Ill get it one day thanks guys


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

If you can find a forum specific to your bike's model (or a similar bike), I guarantee you there will be someone there who has the experience to answer your questions.

The internet can be a wonderful resource.

Try this one.

http://vx800forum.com/


----------



## Suzuki91vx800 (Jun 18, 2009)

I actually belong to that forum...didnt know they moved it lol thanks..


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

?Not sure if this would apply to a motorcycle, but I used to balance my twin carbs on my British sports car with a garden hose. Simply by listening to the sound of the air induction, and getting the tone the same, seemed to work. I don't know how precise it was, but the car always ran beautifully and had lots of power.


----------

